# Speeding Ticket (oops?)



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi,

So, I received a speeding ticket. I am having a hard time not fighting the ticket. It's more a mental battle than anything else. I certainly was speeding, however, not going as fast as the Officer stated I was. I was clocked as 67 in a 30, that's pretty reckless in my opinion. I will say, the Officer was extremely nice and very respectful. When he told me how fast I was going, I told him I felt that was difficult to do from starting point (red light) to where he was (highway exit). He had his motorcycle parked and he was standing near the street with a radar gun.

I honestly did say to the officer, "Sir, are you sure? I can't believe my car can go that fast... I was speeding but it didn't feel like I was going 67" and he said he would show me the Radar. He showed it to me but I didn't see anything (the sun was in my eyes) so I politely asked to see it again and put on my sunglasses. He showed it to me again, and I seriously didn't see any number, however, at this point I was not going to ask again because I did not want him to think I was being a smart ass. I thanked him for showing it to me, and then said again I didn't think I was going that fast. He was respectful, and nice. Never said anything rude.

That's where it's tough for me. I was speeding, yes I was I won't lie. However, I did the math and in order for my car to reach that speed in the distance allotted I would have to have the sport version of my vehicle, which I do not. This all happened because some asshole tailgated me for an entire 2 miles and when we go to the red light, he immediately pulled up to my right and I thought, "No way I'm going to let this dick pass me" and bam... He ended up going faster than me, and beat me anyway so....... Not only did I lose to someone who looked homeless, I ended up with the ticket.

What's the possibility that the Officer tagged his car and pulled me over? Not saying he did it on purpose, I'm talking accidental. 

I want to fight the ticket not because I don't want to pay the $375 but because of the insurance spike, and points on my license and the fact that I'm going to give my husband a stroke with my bullshit!!

I know, I know.. "Don't speed" and I get it, you're right. It was heat of the moment and I didn't want a panhandler look alike leaving me in his dust. Should I attempt to just be honest and fight the ticket? Or just deal with the consequences of my pride (ha!). What are my chances here?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Appeal it. I'm not a cop, but it sounds like the cop screwed up. Just tell the judge that you know that the radar had to have picked up the guy you were racing because he beat you. Make that cop waste a day looking foolish for pulling over the wrong car.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

WonderWoman said:


> This all happened because some asshole tailgated me for an entire 2 miles and when we go to the red light, he immediately pulled up to my right and I thought, "No way I'm going to let this dick pass me" and bam... He ended up going faster than me, and beat me anyway so....... Not only did I lose to someone who looked homeless, I ended up with the ticket.


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

I stopped reading where you said you did calculations.

Go to court, be nice, ask for a break.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

DNorth said:


>


Maybe... Just maybe one day I will... For now, I prefer to cry in my safe space because someone online hurt my feelings; sarcasm. Are hugs offered around these parts?


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

Chitownlost said:


> I stopped reading where you said you did calculations.
> 
> Go to court, be nice, ask for a break.


Sounds like good advice. I did calculate it but not to prove a point, but to see if there was a possibility I was going that fast without realizing it... You know that can happen even to the people who rarely pass the speed limit.

Thanks everyone for the replies, even the meme user... I would have preferred my "grow the fuck up" in a soup bowl so I can consume it in large quantities to counteract my immaturity! Hope it goes well with croutons.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Hand held radar units are calibrated and tested, using the tuning fork method, prior to conducting any traffic enforcement. I am sure you have a lead foot and just don't look down at the speedo.

That cop is a saint, to have showed you the radar gun and wasting that much time roadside.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Nah, just keep bombing around town princess.
Your not going to be happy until you run somebody's kid over


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

WonderWoman said:


> Hi,
> "No way I'm going to let this dick pass me" and bam... He ended up going faster than me, and beat me anyway so....... Not only did I lose to someone who looked homeless, I ended up with the ticket.


This is a completely rational mindset and racing on a road is always a safe bet. Make sure you tell the judge this is what happened.


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

HistoryHound said:


> Appeal it. I'm not a cop, but it sounds like the cop screwed up. Just tell the judge that you know that the radar had to have picked up the guy you were racing because he beat you. Make that cop waste a day looking foolish for pulling over the wrong car.


You missed the mark with excessive sarcasm. It took away from the potential of your joke. I will give you a B+ for effort. If you aren't unattractive, I can make it an A-



felony said:


> Hand held radar units are calibrated and tested, using the tuning fork method, prior to conducting any traffic enforcement. I am sure you have a lead foot and just don't look down at the speedo.
> 
> That cop is a saint, to have showed you the radar gun and wasting that much time roadside.


He was a saint, very nice cop. I never stated otherwise, nor did I ask to see the radar as he offered to show it to me. I'm not here to lie on a cop or make any cop out to be something they are not to make myself seem innocent. I'm too honest for that behavior.



pahapoika said:


> Nah, just keep bombing around town princess.
> Your not going to be happy until you run somebody's kid over


Wow, talk about exaggeration. You're assuming I speed around like an extra in Fast and the Furious on a daily basis and or in areas that are heavily populated residential areas. Quite the picture you paint in an attempt to insult me because I made a mistake. That area is COMMERCIAL, and it was DEAD. If an adult was walking there, I would be concerned, let alone a child. I do NOT speed on a regular basis, and I drive in residential areas the way I want others to drive around my neighborhood filled with children. I do NOT speed often. This was an isolated mistake on my part and I can at least admit that here without attempting a false statement or narrative of the police officer who was just doing his job. Maybe one day we can have coffee and you can teach me how to be as perfect as you, sweetheart! If you pick up the bill, I will even laugh at your jokes and gently touch your hand to help ease the pain of your neglected testicles.



Herrdoktor said:


> This is a completely rational mindset and racing on a road is always a safe bet. Make sure you tell the judge this is what happened.


Sure thing, bub! <3

---

Anyhow, at the very least, I have created some sort of comic relief here all the while maintaining respect for the Police Officer. I was being honest and just figured I would ask and see if anyone thinks there is a possibility I could have been wrongly tagged for speeding (not on purpose but mistake) by the Officer. Could it have been the other driver who passed me going 67? It was an honest question asked in a respectful manner. No need to come out with dicks swinging and chest banging. I will probably be the first one here to come back afterwards and let you all know how it went...lol


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

Hank Moody said:


> I stopped reading at husband...........
> 
> On a serious note, what Chi said above. Speeding, not speeding, cognizantly or not, roll the dice and go to court. Nothing to lose. Good luck.
> 
> PS. Thanks for not being the usual troll with bad spelling and haphazard grammar.


LMAO! "I stopped reading at husband" - very clever! 
I think I'm going to attempt it. I won't lie, fighting the ticket makes me feel like a douche because the cop was being so nice... Ah well, let's see if luck is in my hands.

Thanks for the funny reply.


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

woodyd said:


> Go to court. If you're nice, most judges will at least reduce your fine amount. And you're right, the Officer was very nice to you, he certainly didn't need to show you the radar. Help him out with making four hours of OT. But don't bring up the calculations in court. Unless you're a certified crash reconstructionist or police radar instructor, trust me... Just don't.


Makes sense. I'm pretty bad at math. I'm probably way off anyway.....LOL


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

WonderWoman said:


> You missed the mark with excessive sarcasm. It took away from the potential of your joke. I will give you a B+ for effort. If you aren't unattractive, I can make it an A-


Would you prefer straight up bitchiness next time? I was actually nice because as Hank said at least you wrote a coherent post that didn't require a dumb ass to English translation. I'll give you an A for your writing skills, but a C- for thinking I care. If you turn out to be a normal human being, I can make it a C.

Oh and for the record, I'm absolutely adorable. Just ask my husband.


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

HistoryHound said:


> Would you prefer straight up bitchiness next time? I was actually nice because as Hank said at least you wrote a coherent post that didn't require a dumb ass to English translation. I'll give you an A for your writing skills, but a C- for thinking I care. If you turn out to be a normal human being, I can make it a C.
> 
> Oh and for the record, I'm absolutely adorable. Just ask my husband.


Wait, you consider an entire paragraph filled with sarcasm and NO real answer as being nice? You must be a succulent Georgia Peach.

A+ for taking the time out to let me know you're adorable. Nothing like a woman who toots her own horn. You're a sweety pie! Want to have lunch sometime?


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Gotta admit in my own.opinion, this is one of the better threads I've seen.in a while. I'll give the op her due while others may or may not agree with me. She hangs in there. I'll give her credit for that. As for her speeding. At least she admits she's wrong. We don't see that too often. So she gets some credit there imo. Now pay or appeal. And call it a day


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

The last laugh is on you honey.
just pay your ticket and slow down


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

WonderWoman said:


> Wait, you consider an entire paragraph filled with sarcasm and NO real answer as being nice? You must be a succulent Georgia Peach.
> 
> A+ for taking the time out to let me know you're adorable. Nothing like a woman who toots her own horn. You're a sweety pie! Want to have lunch sometime?


Yes cupcake that was nice. If I hadn't been trying to be nice I might have said something to the effect of idiots like you get people killed. Or I might have said only a complete moron participates in a road rage incident egging on the jackass that was supposedly tailgating her. Someone who decides that drag racing from the stop light is a better option than just letting the jackass go is incredibly immature and not terribly bright. Instead I gave you credit for admitting you were speeding and decided to call you out on the stupidity of driving like a pissed off teenager. You want to blame the cop for getting the wrong car. Your reasoning for this argument is that you a) don't believe your car can go that fast (which it obviously can) and b) that the guy that you were racing beat you. If you can't appreciate the stupidity of that argument; then, what else do you want me to say? The best argument you can possibly come up with (besides the truth that you were racing the guy next to you) is that someone else was going faster.

You see, I'm a sarcastic bitch. I know it and so does everyone else here, but as I said previously I can just be a bitch if you'd prefer. It's clear by your comment that you don't understand sarcasm and that's ok. I'll try to dumb it down for you. You make a crack about raising my grade if I'm not unattractive and after telling you that I really don't care what you think I mention that I'm adorable. Once again, you missed the point of the comment. For some reason you think you're cute. Good for you sunshine.

You can keep arguing if you'd like, but I find you rather boring so I'm going to do what you should have done. I'm goin to let you go on your merry way. If you crash and burn, I don't care to be there to see it. If you find a place here and fit in; then, good for you.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Yes cupcake that was nice. If I hadn't been trying to be nice I might have said something to the effect of idiots like you get people killed. Or I might have said only a complete moron participates in a road rage incident egging on the jackass that was supposedly tailgating her. Someone who decides that drag racing from the stop light is a better option than just letting the jackass go is incredibly immature and not terribly bright. Instead I gave you credit for admitting you were speeding and decided to call you out on the stupidity of driving like a pissed off teenager. You want to blame the cop for getting the wrong car. Your reasoning for this argument is that you a) don't believe your car can go that fast (which it obviously can) and b) that the guy that you were racing beat you. If you can't appreciate the stupidity of that argument; then, what else do you want me to say? The best argument you can possibly come up with (besides the truth that you were racing the guy next to you) is that someone else was going faster.
> 
> You see, I'm a sarcastic bitch. I know it and so does everyone else here, but as I said previously I can just be a bitch if you'd prefer. It's clear by your comment that you don't understand sarcasm and that's ok. I'll try to dumb it down for you. You make a crack about raising my grade if I'm not unattractive and after telling you that I really don't care what you think I mention that I'm adorable. Once again, you missed the point of the comment. For some reason you think you're cute. Good for you sunshine.
> 
> You can keep arguing if you'd like, but I find you rather boring so I'm going to do what you should have done. I'm goin to let you go on your merry way. If you crash and burn, I don't care to be there to see it. If you find a place here and fit in; then, good for you.


Screw that other lady...I'd buy you lunch!


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

HistoryHound said:


> Yes cupcake that was nice. If I hadn't been trying to be nice I might have said something to the effect of idiots like you get people killed. Or I might have said only a complete moron participates in a road rage incident egging on the jackass that was supposedly tailgating her. Someone who decides that drag racing from the stop light is a better option than just letting the jackass go is incredibly immature and not terribly bright. Instead I gave you credit for admitting you were speeding and decided to call you out on the stupidity of driving like a pissed off teenager. You want to blame the cop for getting the wrong car. Your reasoning for this argument is that you a) don't believe your car can go that fast (which it obviously can) and b) that the guy that you were racing beat you. If you can't appreciate the stupidity of that argument; then, what else do you want me to say? The best argument you can possibly come up with (besides the truth that you were racing the guy next to you) is that someone else was going faster.
> 
> You see, I'm a sarcastic bitch. I know it and so does everyone else here, but as I said previously I can just be a bitch if you'd prefer. It's clear by your comment that you don't understand sarcasm and that's ok. I'll try to dumb it down for you. You make a crack about raising my grade if I'm not unattractive and after telling you that I really don't care what you think I mention that I'm adorable. Once again, you missed the point of the comment. For some reason you think you're cute. Good for you sunshine.
> 
> You can keep arguing if you'd like, but I find you rather boring so I'm going to do what you should have done. I'm goin to let you go on your merry way. If you crash and burn, I don't care to be there to see it. If you find a place here and fit in; then, good for you.


Wow. Way too long. Cliff notes, please.


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

Goose said:


> Screw that other lady...I'd buy you lunch!


If you two fall in love, please thank me for playing cupid.



kdk240 said:


> Gotta admit in my own.opinion, this is one of the better threads I've seen.in a while. I'll give the op her due while others may or may not agree with me. She hangs in there. I'll give her credit for that. As for her speeding. At least she admits she's wrong. We don't see that too often. So she gets some credit there imo. Now pay or appeal. And call it a day


Thank you! My sense of humor gets the best of me sometimes. Going to just appeal and roll the dice.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

OK! lock it the question has been answered!


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

JD02124 said:


> OK! lock it the question has been answered!


Throw away the key!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm still stuck wondering what POS car you own that has to be in SPORT mode to go 67!? hell my chevy shitbox cobalt does 60 no sweat.


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 29, 2016)

visible25 said:


> I'm still stuck wondering what POS car you own that has to be in SPORT mode to go 67!? hell my chevy shitbox cobalt does 60 no sweat.


It's definitely no shitbox, very pricey. I just dont go pedal to the metal is what I'm saying. In sport mode, I barely touch the gas and I'm off like a rocket.

You're cobalt is like a kids bike from Walmart in comparison.

Have a good one bub... Drive safe!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

WonderWoman said:


> It's definitely no shitbox, *very pricey*.
> Have a good one bub... Drive safe!


Then you should have no issue paying the fine state of Massachusetts your penalty, princess. 
And I think I should be telling you to drive safely


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

WonderWoman said:


> Have a good one bub... Drive safe!


aaand we're done.


----------

